

You will make a better product if you ignore user feedback (sometimes) - shandsaker
http://www.attendly.com/you-will-make-a-better-product-if-you-ignore-user-feedback-sometimes/

======
daemonl
Nice post! I am pretty sure that was the downfall of one a startup I hacked
for. Then they went the complete other way and didn't care about their
customers at all. Guess how that went?

You're totally right that it's a balance.

